# Shark or no shark?



## Jumby (Oct 8, 2009)

Do we have any experts on marine biology on the forum?

Is this a shark - or not a shark?

Shark washes up on Weston beach - News - Weston Mercury


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

My uncle over in CA is a Marine Biologist and a senior lecturer of Marine Biology/Oceanography at UCLA. 

It is a shark, and as Hayley Upham has said, a Starry Smoothound Shark (_Mustelus asterias_) or simply known as 'Hounds' in the angling community.


----------



## lightning21 (Jun 27, 2011)

It is a shark.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Def a shark. I am not sure of the species though. Possibly a large dog fish?


----------

